# Bosch POF 400 locking issue



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello to one and all,

Yep, this is my first post. I'm a newbie, so please go easy on me.

I'm pretty new to woodworking and have been mainly making lots of nice things out of old scrap wood, pallets etc etc... you get the idea.

I bought my first router a few weeks ago at a "yard sale" type market. I plugged it in, it worked, all seemed fine.
It's an old Bosch POF 400 model.
The only problem I have is that the depth lock doesn't lock...at all.

I've tried the Bosch website for the manual but it doesn't seem to recognise the model number. Odd yea?

Does anyone have one of these? How should the depth lock lock? I'm assuming its through twisting the handle? (I'm probably wrong about that.)
The handle that unscrews has a threaded bolt which doesn't reach the rods for the plunging part...if that makes sense?

I'd like to have it fully working because I like old things. They were built to last, unlick a lot of stuff around today.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
J


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look here..
Complete Bosch Pof 400 Router Manual eBooks Free Download PDF

also call Bosch CS and they should email you a copy if they have in the archives...

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/40962-bosch-pof-52-collet.html


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Stick,

Thanks for getting back to me.
That link directs me, after I've put my name and email in, to Donna Play, the free music/books/movies site. 
I signed up there and there is nothing Bosch related, unfortunately.

Thanks
J


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

try this...

Pof 400 - Get Manual


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi again,

Thanks again, but it takes me through to another website which then takes me back to Donna Play.

Could it be because I'm in the UK?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JamieRNE said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thanks again, but it takes me through to another website which then takes me back to Donna Play.
> 
> Could it be because I'm in the UK?


Duh...
didn't thing of you being in the UK because there was a POF 400 here in the States...
get a hold of Bosch UK CS either through their website or via telephone.... if the they still have the manual in the archives they give you a copy...


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Stick,

Thanks again for your help. I'll get in touch with them today, see if they can help me out.

Really appreciate your help.

Jamie


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur welcome Jamie...
sorry this went bust on ya...
but please, don't be a stranger...


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Just had a reply back from Bosch CS.
Unfortunately they do not have the manual anymore, which is a shame.

If anyone on here has got a Bosch POF 400, please do get in touch?

Thanks again.

Jamie


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't be of any help but welcome to a great forum 
When I google it I get the parts break down for your router . Does this link work for you? 
I'm wondering if you clear your cookies etc if it will help you in not getting re directed ? 

http://www.powertoolspares.com/tool...ssories-for-router-pof-400/0603261103/spares/

http://www.powertoolspares.com/tool/bosch/spares-and-accessories-for-router-pof-400/0603261103/


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jamie, could you post a photo of the back of this router?


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Rick,

Thank you SO MUCH for this. I wish I'd been able to find this!

It would seem like I'm actually missing 2 parts. Number 32 and 33.
I do have a question about this. Hopefully you or somebody on here might know the answer?

From the diagram I have the screw in handle (number 34) and it screws into a thread in the main body.
There is nowhere for a square M8 nut to go AT ALL. However, the place when I screw the handle in to (which, incidentally, is NOT the place it shows on the diagram. It's actually just above that...the circular thing.) could possibly hold part number 32, the ball.

The question is... Is it feasible that the ball is my locking mechanism? 
By that I mean, how likely is it that I would turn the handle to lock the depth? In turning the handle putting pressure on the ball, which will be touching the plunge column, thus locking the depth?
Is this how other routers lock the depth, by putting pressure on one or both of the plunge columns? (apologies if I'm not calling it by the correct name, it's just what sounds like the most logical thing to call them, to me)

If you've not seen one of these routers before... they're small. Really quite small. I only mention this because, while it does seem like it might be what would work, it seems potentially unsafe/unreliable.

What do you think?

*insert quizzical frowny face and raised shoulders here*

Thanks guys!
J


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for helping here.
Please see the images attached. Thanks again.
J


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jamie, the old Swiss built Bosch tools are a pain. The square with the hole in it keeps the ball centered in the opening. Tightening the handle puts pressure against the part I highlighted in green to lock the plunge depth. Parts are available from aftermarket sources but I think it will be cheaper for you to visit your local hardware store. Find a square nut that fits into the opening and a ball bearing close to the size of the nut. You may have to superglue two nuts together to get the length needed. Or perhaps a washer or two glued to the nut?

You can always use the router without the plunge lock but I think you can easily repair this yourself. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Jamie

You may well find that the M8 square nut is actually captive inside the plastic body of the router itself and is in actuality what the handle screws into, and yes it is quite common practice to use a ball bearing under a screw as part of a locking mechanism.
If the ball is missing this would probably mean that the screw thread does not reach far enough down the hole to contact the column to lock it.


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Nigel,

Thanks for jumping on board here with this. You've set my mind at ease.

I've just purchased some 6.5mm balls. Hopefully this will work?
I see what you mean about the square nut now. I think you're right.
To get the ball in I have to take the whole base plate off, pop it into the hole and put the base plate back on. I "think" the thread (square nut) in the handle will mean that the ball doesn't come out then and, with any luck, away I go, routering away!

Cheers
J


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamie; when you put the baseplate back on, you might need a centering cone to get it perfectly aligned with the axis of the motor shaft/collet/bit.
Anticipating the next question, yup, that's important.
RA1151 Centering pin and cone | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Jamie

Will the handle screw all the way out ?

Try looking down the hole with a small lamp / torch.

If so I suspect you may be able to stick the ball to the end of the threaded shaft ( either a small dab of grease or Vaseline ) and insert it into place on the end of the threaded shaft. 

You may have to do this with the threaded hole on the bottom and inserting the handle in an up ward direction.

This should save you stripping the router down.

Good Luck


----------



## JamieRNE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi again,

So, the steel balls arrived today. I popped one of them in the threaded shaft and, hey ho, it worked! All sorted now. 
It locks perfectly.

I had to buy 10 balls, so have 9 spares in case I manage to lose the one in ther 

Thank you all for your help. It's been much appreciated.

I've no doubt I'll be back on here soon when I buy another router.

Thanks again.
Jamie


----------



## webers (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamie, I have an old POF 400 router and I know a bit about the depth locking mechanism....

Firstly, let me tell you that it's a very poor design and in my opinion, a real disgrace to Bosch that they let the product go to market with this locking mechanism.

You're correct in your assumption that rotating the black round handle activates the locking mechanism. However, it doesn't always work !!

The handle has a threaded bolt section (from memory, it's about 1/4" diameter and about 1/2" long) which applies pressure against a ball bearing (about 5/16" in diameter). The ball bearing in turn applies pressure against one of the two metal shafts that connect the base to the motor housing. Releasing the black handle releases the pressure on the ball bearing and hence the shaft, allowing the springs to raise the motor housing up from the base.

There are a number of problems with this mechanism which mean the motor housing is not correctly locked and the spring causes the housing and therefore the router bit, to rise up from the base when you don't want it to:

1. The first is that the ball bearing has only a very small contact area against the shaft and hence the "grip" it can apply is minimal. 

2. The second is that the ball bearing gets worn in spots and over time, takes on the appearance of a golf ball, instead of a perfect sphere. It looks like the surface consists of numerous small flat surfaces, all joined together to resemble a sphere. Unfortunately, the junctions where these flat spots meet their neighbours have ridge lines and these mean less than effective grip against the shaft and hence slippage.

3. Both the threaded shaft and also the nut into which it screws are not constructed of strong enough metal to avoid wear and tear. Over time, the threads on both these items wear and need to be replaced. Mine first failed whilst under warranty and the service agent commented that they were of such poor design that he replaced the black handle assembly (with its threaded shaft) with a new one and also gave me a spare at no charge. He also gave me a spare ball bearing.

I've since had to use the spare and also replace the nut into which the shaft screws.

All in all a very poor design.

Hopefully you've still got all these items in your router. If you're missing the ball bearing, I'm sure you can use any suitable size replacement bearing (it doesn't appear fancy or unique). Note that it is essential to have the bearing, as the threaded shaft does not fit down the orifice far enough to touch the motor housing support shaft - it needs the ball bearing for that last 5/16" of an inch or so!!

Hopefully this helps !!
- Simon


----------

